# Honey House Pump



## Beetastic (Apr 12, 2011)

I just bought an older Cowen unit that came with a Maxant 400-1 pump. I've cleaned it up and it's running fine. I am testing with water and it's not really moving the liquid like I thought it would. Is this because it's made to move higher viscosity liquid, and will perform better once honey is running through? I suppose I need to find a gasket for the rotary gear cover plate too, as that will help seal things up. 

In the off chance that it can't keep up with my processing needs (I can spin 20 deep frames at a time, and should be able to process in 10-12 minutes), can anyone recommend a good pump that will fit my needs and that I can grow into? I should be processing 10k-15K pounds in 2020 if my bugs live through the winter. 

I've eyed the Lyson and Dadant unit.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bdfarmer555 (Oct 7, 2015)

I have the 1-1/2" dadant gear pump. It keeps up with my dadant 20/36 frame extractor with no problems on its slowest setting. I have it set up with 1-1/2" inlet hose from the heated sump and 1" outlet hose to a settling tank. Thinking about buying another just so I'll have a backup. I don't like single points of failure.


----------



## Beetastic (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info Bdfarmer555. I am going to give the Maxant a try with the honey and then see how she does. The Dadant is definitely on my list if the Maxant isn't up to the job.


----------



## Beetastic (Apr 12, 2011)

Update: Pump is working great and no need for a change at this point. Definitely better than buckets.


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

Glad your pump is working well for you. I bought this same pump new three years ago for $850 and I'm very pleased with it.
Was just looking on the Maxant website and noticed it is now priced at $1600. That's quite an increase!


----------

